# I really don't like people sometimes.



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I walked out into the parking lot today. I pay $140 per month for parking , if you can imagine. So guess what I come out to? A big fat scratch on the front of my car. Now I drive a firebird, so there is no "bumper" it's a rubber nose that is painted solid, just like the rest of the car. Apparently some ass hit me and didn't have the courtesy to write a note, tell the attendent, or anything. I really hope he (or she) gets his (or hers) someday.

Now, the parking lot has a claims department for damage done to vehicles while they're in the lot, so we'll see if they'll compensate me (which they flippin should). I decided to be on the safe side and go make a police report, so my insurance company could pay for the repairs if the lot doesn't.

The damage is mainly cosmetic, but I'm soooo mad I can't even begin to tell you. I just had the front end fixed/repainted about 14 months ago because some other $#[email protected]^#[email protected]^ hit it (while parked) in a parking lot up in northern Cali. 

Someone hates me.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Man o man, people these days. Hope you catch that crook!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Me too. I'm going to check out the 3 or 4 cars that were parked close enough to do it. The worst part of it is, I'll bet it was one of my "fellow classmates". Lol at the beginning of the semester we took this oath to uphold the laws, etc...can't imagine what kind of attorney they'll be if they can't obey simple traffic laws.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Can you somehow look at security cameras in the parking lot? 

My sister was at Kohls once and some man walked up to her and said her was he was Kohls security and he thought she stole something. (You cant THINK they stole something, you need to actually see them) Any ways turn out this guy was a "robber" And when they went to look at the servailence tapes to see who it was, or at least the face, There was this 4 minute period where they were changing the tapes so no recording going on and thats when it happened..o well.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

They don't have cameras because they have attendants on duty at all times when the lot is open. The main problem is that they don't have enough attendants to watch, and take care of, everything.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

My moms car got scratched at the teachers parking lot at school and they didnt do anything arghh ppl these days


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

the annoying part is that it's STATE LAW to leave a note if you hit someone's vehicle. I bumped a guy's car, and left a note saying what time I hit it, and what part of the vehicle I hit. He actually called and thanked me for being honest...said it was just a little scratch, and don't worry about it. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Chances are your better offf being polite and telling the person like you did


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww! I'm sorry! that has to really suck....especially on a firebird! I hope your insurance company or the people at the parking lot pay for it!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I'm not happy. here's a pic of what happened (in only the crummy way I can draw it). The red lines are the scratches. The top ones are through the clear-coat and the front are clear to the rubber.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Awww... Sorry to hear. I still have a hole knocked in the front facia of my Mercury Sable from someone hitting me in a parking lot a couple of years ago. All I know is that they were driving a GMC (by the fact that when the damage was fresh, you could see the indentations of GMC in the plastic). <rolls eyes> Unfortunately, I don't know how long the damage was there before my parents noticed it and brought it to my attention.


----------

